# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Lupus erythematodes - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding
*
Lupus erythematodes is een auto-immuunaandoening van huid en bindweefsel. Dit betekent dat de verschijnselen optreden als gevolg van een afwijkend afweersysteem waardoor lichaamseigen weefsels worden aangevallen. Lupus erythematodes treedt meestal op voor de leeftijd van dertig jaar, maar meestal niet op de kinderleeftijd, en komt vaker voor bij vrouwen. Wanneer alleen de huid wordt aangetast, is sprake van discoïde lupus erythematodes . Als ook andere organen, zoals longen, hart, gewrichten, nieren en hersenen, worden aangedaan spreekt men van systemische lupus erythematodes.

*Oorzaken*


De functie van het afweersysteem is het verdedigen van het lichaam tegen het binnendringen van ziekteverwekkers als bacteriën of virussen en andere lichaamsvreemde stoffen. In geval van een auto-immuunaandoening werkt het afweersysteem niet goed waardoor lichaamseigen cellen en weefsels voor vreemd worden aangezien en aangevallen. Dit kan verschillende aandoeningen tot gevolg hebben, waaronder lupus erythematodes. De exacte oorzaak van deze afwijkende reactie van het afweersysteem is onbekend. In zeldzame gevallen kan de aandoening een erfelijke oorsprong hebben, de aandoeningen komt dan vaker in één familie voor. Enkele mogelijke factoren die discoïde lupus erythematodes uitlokken zijn zonlicht, roken, infecties, giffen en stoffen die allergische reacties veroorzaken. Systemische lupus erythematodes is mogelijk het gevolg van een infectie met bepaalde bacteriën die hemolytische streptokokken worden genoemd. De haard van de infectie kan gelegen zijn bij de tandwortels, keelamandelen, neusbijholten, prostaat of in het darmkanaal. Ongeveer in vijf tot zeven procent gaat discoïde type lupus erythematodes over in de systemische vorm waarbij naast de huid ook verschillende inwendige organen worden aangedaan.
*
Verschijnselen*

Lupus erythematodes kan alleen huidproblemen veroorzaken maar ook andere organen aantasten. Bij de huidvariant zijn vaak de aan zon blootgestelde gedeelten, zoals gezicht, oren en voorhoofd, aangedaan. De huidafwijkingen bestaan uit platte rode, ovale of schijfvormige (discoïde) vlekken van diverse afmetingen die een glad of schilferig oppervlak hebben. De vlekken lijken zich aan de randen uit te breiden en in het midden tekenen van genezing te vertonen, waarbij een litteken achterblijft dat hol of komvormig is. Op de neus en wangen kan een rode, vlindervormige huiduitslag aanwezig zijn. De huidaandoening verergert geleidelijk en kan jarenlang blijven bestaan. Patiënten met discoïde lupus erythematodes zijn vaak gevoeliger voor infecties maar hebben, behalve van tijd tot tijd pijn in de gewrichten, meestal niet veel andere klachten.
Wanneer lupus andere organen aantast, zijn de kenmerkende verschijnselen onder meer zwakte, een onaangenaam of ongemakkelijk gevoel, gewrichtspijn en koorts. Deze verschijnselen treden vaak 's avonds op.
*
Diagnose*

De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de medische voorgeschiedenis, het verhaal van de patiënt en de verschijnselen. Daarnaast is informatie over de aanwezigheid van deze aandoening bij andere familieleden belangrijk. Tevens wordt een lichamelijk onderzoek verricht. Aanvullende onderzoeken, zoals een huidbiopsie, bloedonderzoek en immunopathologisch onderzoek , worden uitgevoerd om abnormale eiwitten die vrijkomen in reactie op lichaamsvreemde stoffen aan te tonen. Bloedonderzoek toont een verlaagde hoeveelheden cellen in het bloed aan en een verhoogde bezinkingssnelheid, dit is de snelheid waarmee rode bloedcellen bezinken als gevolg van ontstekingsreacties, wat vaak voorkomt in geval van langdurige infecties. Een huidbiopsie en immunopathologisch onderzoek tonen de afzetting van eiwitten aan in het gebied waar de diepere en bovenste lagen van de huid aan elkaar grenzen.

*Behandeling*

Behandeling van de huidaandoening bij lupus erythematodes is voornamelijk gericht op vermindering van de huidafwijkingen en minimalisering van littekenvorming. Er wordt geadviseerd de huid te beschermen tegen zonlicht door beschermende kleding te dragen en zonnebrandmiddelen met beschermingsfactor te gebruiken.
Het aanbrengen van corticosteroïdencrèmes op de huid kan de huiduitslag verminderen. Indien dit niet werkt kan rechtstreekse injectie van steroïden in de aangedane huid nodig zijn. Andere behandelmethoden omvatten onder meer het gebruik van geneesmiddelen tegen malaria, corticosteroïden in tabletvorm, goudverbindingen, thalidomide en van vitamine A afgeleide middelen. Geneesmiddelen die het afweersysteem veranderen of onderdrukken kunnen tevens worden voorgeschreven. Eventueel littekenweefsel kan door middel van een excisie of laserbehandeling worden verwijderd.
De behandeling duurt lang en het kan weken of zelfs maanden duren voor de aandoening volledig is genezen.

*Complicaties*

Lupus die beperkt blijft tot de huid kent minder complicaties dan de systemische vorm van de aandoening omdat vooral het gezicht en andere aan zonlicht blootgestelde delen worden aangetast. Mogelijke complicaties zijn krimpen van de huid en littekenvorming. Als de hoofdhuid wordt aangetast kan haarverlies optreden. Discoïde lupus erythematodes kan verergeren, andere organen aantasten, en op deze manier overgaan in de systemische vorm. In geval van een lang bestaande huidvorm van lupus op een donkere huid, kunnen de afwijkingen kwaadaardig worden.
*
Prognose*

De prognose van lupus erythematodes hangt af van de uitgebreidheid van de verschijnselen. Wanneer alleen de huid is aangedaan, is er geen verhoogd risico op overlijden. Wanneer echter belangrijke organen als nieren of beenmerg aangedaan zijn, kan dit zonder behandeling de dood tot gevolg hebben. Bij adequate behandeling is de uitkomst echter goed. Het is dan ook belangrijk de aandoening vroeg te herkennen en op juiste wijze te behandelen.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------


## monique14

Hoi Sylvia,


Bedankt,groetjes monique14

----------


## Sylvia93

Graag gedaan!  :Smile:

----------


## Jackz

Aangezien bij LE de oorzaak gezocht wordt in het immuunsysteem, lijkt mij dit weer het gevolg van slechte voeding oftewel een juiste voeding en spijsvertering kan het immuunsysteem versterken en op die manier LE verminderen of genezen. Natuurlijk is die mogelijkheid er ook bij medicijnen ook want de farmacie heeft ook probiticapillen.
Wel wordt genoemd dat LE meer in de warmere landen voorkomt dan in de noord-europese landen.

----------


## christel1

Jackz, dit lijkt me niet logisch wat je schrijft... dat LE meer zou voorkomen in warmere landen dan in noord-europese landen ? Waar onderbouw je je therorie mee dan ? Ja in warmere landen dan stel ik me voor, zuid afrika - zuid Amerika maar horen Italië, Spanje, Portugal enzo daar ook bij ? Want daar eten de mensen gezonder dan in de noord-europese landen oa door het gebruik van meer olijfolie en gezondere voeding ? En niet alles kan opgelost worden door medicatie en probiticapillen (wat is dit)... soms zijn er andere oorzaken en is het niet alleen de voeding die ons ziek maakt...

----------

